# Trivia 7/25



## luckytrim (Jul 25, 2019)

trivia 7/25
DID YOU KNOW...
Retired basketball sensation Michael Jordan makes more money  from Nike each
year than all the Nike factory workers in Malaysia  combined.

1. Fill In the Blank ;
In North America, children hang their stockings at Christmas.  In Holland, 
children receive gifts in their ___.
2. What do the initials "VoIP" mean in the world of  telecommunications?
3. is the proper title for Philip, husband of Queen Elizabeth  II?
(Hint; Five Words)
4. Over the course of the 20th century, per capita consumption  in the U.S. 
of what beverage dropped from 34 gallons per year to less than  23 gallons 
per year?
  a. - Water
  b. - Soda
  c. - Beer
  d. - Milk
5. Strange Words are These ;
What would you do with a lavaliere?
  a. - Drink It
  b. - Wear It
  c. - Plant It
  d. - Ride In It
6. Who recorded the 1976 album 'Songs in the Key of  Life'?
7. In what Canadian province could you come across all of  these place names: 
Nanaimo, Port Hardy, 100 Mile House, Fort St.  John?
  a.- British Columbia
  b. - Alberta
  c. - Manitoba
  d. - Quebec
8. Name That Flick ;
Robin Williams plays an innovative doctor who administers a  Parkinson's drug 
to patients with extreme catatonia. They gain lucidity, but,  sadly, only for 
a little while. Quote: "I know it's not 1926 ; I just need it  to be."

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Einstein’s brain was stolen when he died.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Shoes
2.  Voice Over Internet Protocol
3.  Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh
4. - d
5. - b (It's a type of necklace...)
6.  Stevie Wonder
7. - a
8. 'Awakenings'

TRUTH !!
When Nobel Prize-winning physicist Albert Einstein passed away  on April 18,
1955, he left behind specific instructions when it came to the  disposal of
his body, according to one National Geographic investigation.  Einstein didn’t
want his corpse to be worshiped or his brain to be studied, so  he instructed
those who were responsible for his remains to “cremate them,  and scatter the
ashes secretly in order to discourage idolaters.”
However, Thomas Harvey, the pathologist on call when Einstein  died at New
Jersey’s Princeton Hospital, didn’t quite follow those  instructions.
Instead, he stole Einstein’s brain. From there, things got  even weirder.
When Einstein’s family found out, his son apparently didn’t  object to the
theft and Harvey was able to keep the brain in two jars in his  basement
before moving it to “a cider box stashed under a beer cooler.”


----------

